# How do you feel right now?



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Happy? Sad? Indifferent? Why? Tell me how you feel and why


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Blank. Hard to say why.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Blank. Hard to say why.


I’m sorry to hear that :c


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tired, but intrigued.
IDK. I'm always curious as to what my future holds. So many things and changes have happened over this year, very quickly and suddenly. I've been around some bad people, but I quickly met a lot of new friends over time, both online and IRL. I finally am starting to feel less lonely and more like, I don't know, an actual person. Not a shut-in who is stuck looking up to a psychopath manipulator and his manipulated boyfriend.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Tired, but intrigued.
> IDK. I'm always curious as to what my future holds. So many things and changes have happened over this year, very quickly and suddenly. I've been around some bad people, but I quickly met a lot of new friends over time, both online and IRL. I finally am starting to feel less lonely and more like, I don't know, an actual person. Not a shut-in who is stuck looking up to a psychopath manipulator and his manipulated boyfriend.


I’m very happy to hear that things are getting better for you, I can relate about being surrounded by bad people. It took me a long time to realise that I’d be much better of without them and that my happiness should always go first no matter what. I hope you tie up any loose ends you feel that life has and that you will move forward stronger for it.


----------



## Joni (Aug 15, 2019)

yiffy :V Jk. A bit tired. Not very motivated rn.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Joni said:


> yiffy :V Jk. A bit tired. Not very motivated rn.


Go bed, or make coffee :3


----------



## Joni (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Go bed, or make coffee :3


It's morning and I had coffee already


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Joni said:


> It's morning and I had coffee already


Hope you’ll manage through the day then, never fun being tired


----------



## Render (Aug 15, 2019)

I feel... well, tired, I guess. Rough day. Also hopeful though; tomorrow could be a better day


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I feel exhausted like I always do. Always feeling exhausted and demotivated and like shit, it's great.
> 
> Cute profile picture by the way.


I feel ya, I’ve been struggling with depression basically my entire life and just now got some help for it. God knows how many hours I’ve spent laying in bed because I don’t feel like doing anything. I hope things get better for you.

Thank you, I stole it from Google since I don’t have a fursona yet.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Render said:


> I feel... well, tired, I guess. Rough day. Also hopeful though; tomorrow could be a better day


That’s a nice attitude, you deserve some rest it seems


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Thanks. It's a terrible and miserable thing, I'm glad you're getting some help for it. I really need some help, I did start having this therapist I'd talk to, but I feel like it didn't much help and honestly just made me start dwelling on all the negative thoughts afterwards, and then it doesn't even matter anymore since some job shit happened in our family and have no money to pay for it anymore.
> 
> I'm assuming you're new from the other thread I saw that I think you made and lack of fursona. Coming up with a fursona can be fun.


Darn, that sucks hard. I don’t have to pay for my therapist visits but my problem is that it’s full everywhere and bloody impossible to get an appointment, at least the medication seems to work alright for me. Hopefully things work out in the end for you and that you can get the help you deserve.

Yeah I’m new here, but I’ve been a closet furry for a while now. I got a good idea of what I want my fursona to be but my drawing skills are dog shit and my bank account is empty :c


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> What were you thinking to be your fursona?


I want him to basically be me, but a brown goat drawn in the style of Undertale. He loves music, plays video games sometimes and collects and takes care of succulent plants.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2019)

Apprehensive and under-rested.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Oh nice, sounds cute. You a Pink Floyd fan?


Oh yeah, hardcore Pink Floyd fan. Definitely in my top 3 favorite bands of all time. How about you?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Apprehensive and under-rested.


Is a nap possible?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m sorry to hear that :c


Ah, that's alright. 
The truth is much more complicated, but all I need to say is I'm sure I'll get out of this someday.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ah, that's alright.
> The truth is much more complicated, but all I need to say is I'm sure I'll get out of this someday.


The hills are always greener on the other side, I hope that day will come soon for you friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

Sleepy


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Sleepy


Me too, had two super hard shifts yesterday and to top it all off I slept poorly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Me too, had two super hard shifts yesterday and to top it all off I slept poorly.



well at least you have a good reason! x3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> well at least you have a good reason! x3


I’m sure you have a good reason too bud <3


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2019)

Really groggy...combination of the heat, not enough caffeine, and anxiety meds/muscle relaxers and yet part of me feels quite alive and exhilarated in a dreamy sort of way


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Really groggy...combination of the heat, not enough caffeine, and anxiety meds/muscle relaxers and yet part of me feels quite alive and exhilarated in a dreamy sort of way


Sounds kinda psychedelic, I’m glad you’re not feeling bad at least


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

Seems everybody is feeling slow today.


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Seems everybody is feeling slow today.



August seems to be a slow and sleepy month for many.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> August seems to be a slow and sleepy month for many.


Probably because we’ve been accustomed to the summer heat and now autumn is starting to roll in


----------



## Peach's (Aug 15, 2019)

very annoyed, set up my job and everything with the expectation that my friend would be ok with me moving in like he has been saying for like 6 months now

This week: eh, I am not really feeling it, its a one room apartment and I need my space, you can stay here until we find you another place to live


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Peebes said:


> very annoyed, set up my job and everything with the expectation that my friend would be ok with me moving in like he has been saying for like 6 months now
> 
> This week: eh, I am not really feeling it, its a one room apartment and I need my space, you can stay here until we find you another place to live


Holy damn what a dick move, I hope things turn out good for you and that you can find a place to live


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

Peebes said:


> very annoyed, set up my job and everything with the expectation that my friend would be ok with me moving in like he has been saying for like 6 months now
> 
> This week: eh, I am not really feeling it, its a one room apartment and I need my space, you can stay here until we find you another place to live



That's really frustrating. If he didn't intend to share accommodation he should have at least been honest so that you would have had the time to arrange your own.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

How do I feel, I Do not know
I'm not quite sad
I'm not happy either


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> How do I feel, I Do not know
> I'm not quite sad
> I'm not happy either


Bored maybe?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Bored maybe?


Bored
empty
lonely
Etc etc..


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Bored
> *empty*
> lonely
> Etc etc..



This one can be solved with food.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This one can be solved with food.


It hasn't yet
I'm done eating..


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> It hasn't yet
> I'm done eating..



I'm not gimme your food.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not gimme your food.


You gotta scoop the poop bro


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Yeah, same! They're one of my favorite bands, that movie The Wall also being one of my favorite movies too


The Wall is such an underrated movie, I love the animated sequences so much and it has basically the best soundtrack ever because it’s also one of the best albums ever haha. How would you rank all the Pink Floyd albums?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Is a nap possible?


Nope. I had to drive for 4 hours to visit my family in Maine. Now I'm just miffed that the sword I brought to test in the backyard cut through the weeds so well that it kept going into a large rock. Now I have to repair a rolled edge.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm fine. Paid off some of my bills today so I'm happy.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 15, 2019)

Tired. Never got enough time to sleep. Work on weekdays. Apprenticeship on weekends. Just wanna take a day off and sleep all day, but I need my money to pay my loans, and support my apprenticeship and hobbies. Anime, Metal, and Art.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Like shit ready to be stepped on 
By my own parents, tomorrow, as soon as I wake up


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Aug 15, 2019)

Heartbroken...


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

BeauJayWolffo47 said:


> Heartbroken...


Don't worry Vro, You will see that you'll find him/her one day or another


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 15, 2019)

I FEEL LIKE THIS 


https://imgur.com/EyEpFTb


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2019)

Tomorrow I am likely trying out an AR-15 pattern rifle, and feel weird that I'm sort of looking forward to it.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tomorrow I am likely trying out an AR-15 pattern rifle, and feel weird that I'm sort of looking forward to it.


The gun isn't the danger
what you'll be using it for is the real danger


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> The gun isn't the danger
> what you'll be using it for is the real danger


Shooting inanimate targets with a barrier behind them, or at least TRYING. My aim isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Shooting inanimate targets with a barrier behind them, or at least TRYING. My aim isn't what it used to be.


Were you a sniper man from the military?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Were you a sniper man from the military?


No, I have family in Maine who taught me how to target shoot as a kid.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, I have family in Maine who taught me how to target shoot as a kid.


Welp. just put your eyes into their finest
and keep your hands steady. a gun's shockwave on an unprepared human's hand can be deadly sometimes


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I'm fine. Paid off some of my bills today so I'm happy.


Good for you <3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Vinfang said:


> Tired. Never got enough time to sleep. Work on weekdays. Apprenticeship on weekends. Just wanna take a day off and sleep all day, but I need my money to pay my loans, and support my apprenticeship and hobbies. Anime, Metal, and Art.


I hope you’ll feel better soon then, I know how it feels not being able to relax at all :c


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Like shit ready to be stepped on
> By my own parents, tomorrow, as soon as I wake up


I’ve been there... It really does suck hard feeling that the people closest to you hate you...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

BeauJayWolffo47 said:


> Heartbroken...


Darn :c
I hope it wasn’t too messy


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 16, 2019)

I feel uncomfortablebly gay right now


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> From least to most favorite it'd probably be like
> 
> The Final Cut [I think I completely brushed this album off as being bad because I thought Roger was kind of a prick around this time, I should give it another chance but I haven't relistened to it yet. Really no opinion on it.]
> The Piper at the Gates of Dawn [some good stuff but I guess it's their most kind of traditional album, never really listen to it much though]
> ...


15. A Momentary Lapse Of Reason [I just think it sounds so terribly dated and cheesy, I just really don’t like it]

14. More [Really really fucking boring album, could possibly be worse than A Momentary Lapse Of Reason if it wasn’t for the song Cymbaline which is actually pretty good]

13. Ummagumma [I really wanna place it higher on the list because the live portion is phenomenal, but the original songs section is just not very good to me. Barely feels like music]

12. The Endless River [Kinda boring all around too which sucks since who wasn’t hyped for a new Pink Floyd album in the 21st century :c]

11. The Final Cut [It’s kinda good maybe? I don’t think it’s bad but it’s just so weird. It’s very obvious that the rest of the band was very exhausted and tired of Roger and his massive ego and just did what he wanted to do to make him shut the hell up. It really sounds like a watered down The Wall in every aspect since Roger decided to make the same album twice for some reason but this time with a large dose of pretentiousness]

10. The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn [Super overrated album. It’s good I guess but very uninspired compared to their later stuff, and the music sounds either like The Beatles wannabe or The Who rip-off. And I really don’t care much about Syd’s writing style, it’s quite bad tbh. Still, it’s better than the other crap below.]

9. A Saucerful Of Secrets [Finally into the arguably good albums, yay! I personally think Saucerful is better than Piper in almost every way, even though the internet wholeheartedly disagrees on that. Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun is an all time favorite of mine and the whole album is overall pretty good]

8. Obscured By Clouds [It’s pretty good considering it was hastily made as a soundtrack for a movie, it’s got some great songs on it sprinkled through and contains a bunch of underrated David Gilmour solos]

7. Atom Heart Mother [Ummagumma but one million times better. It’s weird and psychedelic, but it still sounds like real music and oh boy is it good. Definitely a one of a kind album experience through and through]

6. Meddle [The album were Pink Floyd became the Pink Floyd we all know and love. The A side got several all time favorites for me and Echoes on the B side is a masterpiece and one of the best songs of all time really]

5. The Division Bell [An astonishing and shocking experience, who could have guessed that Pink Floyd would deliver one of their best albums after two stinkers so late into their career. The whole album feels like one big and beautiful goodbye letter to the fans were each member puts their heart and soul and very being into crafting one final great experience. David Gilmour is really at his best here and constantly delivers great guitar performances left and right on every song, and even created one of my favorite guitar solos ever at the end of High Hopes]

4. Animals [The first album where Roger Waters true colors started to show, god bless the rest of the band for managing to work with this asshole for as long as they did. But still Animals is a fantastic album and shows that Roger knows what he’s doing when it comes to crafting great and memorable music under the right circumstances]

3. The Wall [Roger Waters magnum opus. The Wall is absolutely incredible in every way and I can only believe the pain and struggle the rest of the band had to go through to get their own touches into the album and not be mindless slaves like on The Final Cut. Their work payed off in the end and we got another album with a whole bunch of fan favorite songs and a sad and tragic story based of Rogers own experiences growing up and playing with his band]

2. Wish You Were Here [Absolutely amazing for every reason you mentioned, some of the most beautiful melodies ever put to paper exist on this album and it’s such a tragic experience to listen to. Wish You Were Here is a beautiful letter to their long gone friend who they want back more than anything and they curse the industry that made him into what he became]

1. The Dark Side Of The Moon [Maybe a basic bitch move to put The Dark Side Of The Moon at number 1 but it can’t be another album for me. Every single song is 10/10 material and every band member gets to shine their brightest throughout the best album ever created. Dark Side contains several of my all time favorite songs and Time probably is my favorite song of all time, such a stroke of genius in every aspect and it contains my favorite lyrics of all time. 10/10 masterpiece that well deserved to be on the Billboard 100 for over 14 years]


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Good for you <3



Thank you.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I feel uncomfortablebly gay right now


Me too <3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 16, 2019)

A little anxious mixed with boredom.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 16, 2019)

drunk
Imean "helpful"
Yes, helpful is the correct word, or maybe useless ?
Both has 7 letters, so there can't be so much of a difference


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> A little anxious mixed with boredom.


I know those two feelings too well


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> drunk
> Imean "helpful"
> Yes, helpful is the correct word, or maybe useless ?
> Both has 7 letters, so there can't be so much of a difference


You okay? :c


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> You okay? :c


Sure


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> Sure


*hugs you*


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *hugs you*


uwu thanks ^^ *hugs back*


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 16, 2019)

i'm feeling kinda.. blank? not really happy or sad. probably be better if i didn't have a cold lol


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> uwu thanks ^^ *hugs back*


Take care of yourself bub <3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> i'm feeling kinda.. blank? not really happy or sad. probably be better if i didn't have a cold lol


Colds suck ass, kinda got one myself too


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Colds suck ass, kinda got one myself too



Oof, that sucks. I wonder if it's the weather..
either way, i hope it clears up soon!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Lunneus said:


> Oof, that sucks. I wonder if it's the weather..
> either way, i hope it clears up soon!


Me too, I’ve been so drained of energy lately that it’s been hard to do anything other than laying down. Having a stressful job where I have to run around all the time don’t help either. I hope you’ll feel better too soon


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 16, 2019)

I feel grate!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 16, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> I feel grate!


(Lucio (Overwatch) reference)


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 16, 2019)

is normal a feeling ? ;D


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> is normal a feeling ? ;D


I guess.. ;3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> (Lucio (Overwatch) reference)


I tried my best to come up with a pun as a response, oh well! Glad to hear that you feel grate c:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> is normal a feeling ? ;D


I’d say so c:


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I tried my best to come up with a pun as a response, oh well! Glad to hear that you feel grate c:


Please make a pun uwu


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 16, 2019)

I. do. not. know. Maybe a mix of everyting ?


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Aug 16, 2019)

Aycon said:


> I. do. not. know. Maybe a mix of everyting ?


Mix of hugs!! *hugs @Everyone*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2019)

Kind of happy I didn't get to fire the AR-556. It freaks the kitty out.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

I feel conflicted and confused
Being an empath sucks. People who say that being an empath is amazing aren't empaths, they are stupid.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> You ever heard of The Alan Parsons Project?


Yeah, really good stuff. Sadly forgotten in this day and age.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Kind of happy I didn't get to fire the AR-556. It freaks the kitty out.


That’s very thoughtful of you


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> I feel conflicted and confused
> Being an empath sucks. People who say that being an empath is amazing aren't empaths, they are stupid.


What’s an empath?


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> What’s an empath?


Someone who feels other people's emotions as their own.

No real empath enjoys having their ability


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Someone who feels other people's emotions as their own.
> 
> No real empath enjoys having their ability


Yeah that sounds not very fun


----------



## Niru the Husky (Aug 17, 2019)

110% tired and everything hurts


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Yeah that sounds not very fun


=) You are wise.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Aycon said:


> 110% tired and everything hurts


Well I’m gonna one up you and say that I’m 115% tired!


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)

Stressed, depressed, and not too well dressed.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Revolver_Thotcelot said:


> Stressed, depressed, and not too well dressed.


Why do you feel this way?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2019)

It's been like _years_ since I made art that was actually work making.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's been like _years_ since I made art that was actually work making.


How come?


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Like crap.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Like crap.


Why?


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why?


There was a misunderstanding in one if the topics but I feel better now C:


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

I feel as though 1pm is to early to be drinking... However! its Saturday and Johnnie Walker Black Label!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> There was a misunderstanding in one if the topics but I feel better now C:


I’m glad c:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Furlosifur said:


> I feel as though 1pm is to early to be drinking... However! its Saturday and Johnnie Walker Black Label!!


Saturday is partyday my man!


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Saturday is partyday my man!


Fur sure! In fact I'm Pawsative!


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

Furlosifur said:


> Fur sure! In fact I'm Pawsative!


I am sorry my Basic Fur Level is over 9000


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

Everyday Is Saturday For me Haha!

Until next month... 

I'm feeling So damn anxious right now, University is coming up and my lazy days are over.

IT'S ALL OVER!!  I need some inspirational advice!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Everyday Is Saturday For me Haha!
> 
> Until next month...
> 
> ...


Don’t stress things, or you will burn yourself out. Getting your 8 hours of sleep helps a lot too.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't want to say "dead inside" because it's a total lie.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> I don't want to say "dead inside" because it's a total lie.


How do you feel then?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> How do you feel then?


I feel like I have a deadly wish (Bored and sad at the same time btw)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> I feel like I have a deadly wish (Bored and sad at the same time btw)


You mean a death wish?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> You mean a death wish?


Indeed.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> Indeed.


Man that’s horrible, I’m sorry you feel that way about your life. If you wanna talk I’m here for you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Man that’s horrible, I’m sorry you feel that way about your life. If you wanna talk I’m here for you.


:O
Answer: _[APPROVED]_
Me: Another friendo. x3


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Don’t stress things, or you will burn yourself out. Getting your 8 hours of sleep helps a lot too.



Lmao he sounds just like he's straight out the yakuza games. This is my new idol. 
I really do need those 8 hours of sleep though, I'll try relax before the day of reckoning.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Lmao he sounds just like he's straight out the yakuza games. This is my new idol.
> I really do need those 8 hours of sleep though, I'll try relax before the day of reckoning.


Sleep is what I found helps the most when it comes to school


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Sleep is what I found helps the most when it comes to school



100%, sometimes it's too hard to sleep that's makes the stress more problematic. Are you a student yourself?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 17, 2019)

On the one hand I feel great because I had am awesome day hanging out with lemurs today and I had fun playing Pokémon Go with random strangers. They were a bit weird but they had a cute wiener dog 

On the other hand... Do you know that feeling when you have to take a dump but you just can't? I'm about to go to bed but I just _know _that this is gonna wake me up at around 3am -__-


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> 100%, sometimes it's too hard to sleep that's makes the stress more problematic. Are you a student yourself?


I was, I dropped out 6 months ago or so because I wasn’t invested in what I was studying. Right now I’m just spending my time with work.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> On the one hand I feel great because I had am awesome day hanging out with lemurs today and I had fun playing Pokémon Go with random strangers. They were a bit weird but they had a cute wiener dog
> 
> On the other hand... Do you know that feeling when you have to take a dump but you just can't? I'm about to go to bed but I just _know _that this is gonna wake me up at around 3am -__-


Yeah that’s a wack feeling. Hopefully you’ll be able to go before bed


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I was, I dropped out 6 months ago or so because I wasn’t invested in what I was studying. Right now I’m just spending my time with work.



Ahh sorry to hear, hope that you find that something you enjoy in the future even if it is the work you are doing now. 
Wishing you the best of luck out there my friend! 

They say raccoons are good luck and this one blesses you ☺  I hope that is what they say


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Ahh sorry to hear, hope that you find that something you enjoy in the future even if it is the work you are doing now.
> Wishing you the best of luck out there my friend!
> 
> They say raccoons are good luck and this one blesses you ☺  I hope that is what they say


Thank you, I do wish you the best of luck with your studies and I hope I can bless you with some goat spell in return c:


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 17, 2019)

Anxious. Even though I have literally nothing to worry about, I always feel like something bad is gonna happen.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Anxious. Even though I have literally nothing to worry about, I always feel like something bad is gonna happen.


Yeah that’s always poopy :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2019)

Bored of this vacation. I thought it might be nice to visit family, but they have a warped image of who I am and what I want.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 17, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Bored of this vacation. I thought it might be nice to visit family, but they have a warped image of who I am and what I want.


Visiting family for a vacation?  My definition of vacation is getting away from them!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Bored of this vacation. I thought it might be nice to visit family, but they have a warped image of who I am and what I want.


Wanna talk about it?


----------



## Alrazvick (Aug 17, 2019)

Right now I’m worried about the future and what I will have to deal with. People and all forms of media constantly talk about how the world is a shithole and that things will only get worse and it’s driving me crazy. I know that most of it is either exaggerated or bullshit but it’s the few times when something really bad actually happens that scares me because I know that I cannot simply assume that every piece of bad news isn’t worth listening to. In other words I don’t know how to filter it or deal with the stuff that gets stuck in my head.


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Thank you, I do wish you the best of luck with your studies and I hope I can bless you with some goat spell in return c:



Haha goat spell will do just fine, maybe even some goats cheese


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 17, 2019)

Relieved. My low-key but persistent depression has loosen its grip for the second time this week. 

Ever had such experience as a kid, when you'd be hiding under a duvet or thick blanket for a longer time? The air gets heavy from the CO2 you're breathing, at some point you finally peek out, and the air outside, it just _tastes_ so fresh. That's how it feels.

I even managed to go to a party today, and _avoid_ getting wasted. All the better, I absolutely hate hangovers.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 17, 2019)

Like shit :V


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Alrazvick said:


> Right now I’m worried about the future and what I will have to deal with. People and all forms of media constantly talk about how the world is a shithole and that things will only get worse and it’s driving me crazy. I know that most of it is either exaggerated or bullshit but it’s the few times when something really bad actually happens that scares me because I know that I cannot simply assume that every piece of bad news isn’t worth listening to. In other words I don’t know how to filter it or deal with the stuff that gets stuck in my head.


The world can be scary sometimes, I try not to let my fears control me because that wouldn’t be very fruitful in the long run. Hopefully we can all stay away from trouble and live happy lives.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Relieved. My low-key but persistent depression has loosen its grip for the second time this week.
> 
> Ever had such experience as a kid, when you'd be hiding under a duvet or thick blanket for a longer time? The air gets heavy from the CO2 you're breathing, at some point you finally peek out, and the air outside, it just _tastes_ so fresh. That's how it feels.
> 
> I even managed to go to a party today, and _avoid_ getting wasted. All the better, I absolutely hate hangovers.


Man that’s great! I’m happy to hear that another soul is winning the fight against depression! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 17, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Like shit :V


Why? :I


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Wanna talk about it?


Nah, I'm already ranting about it with the furs I live with via Discord.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 17, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why? :I


becuase life.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Relaxed since I'm finally off from work, but upset since I have to go right back tomorrow (fifth day in a row) and overall depressed since I can't seem to find another job.

But still okay since I'm no where near as broke as I used to be..So eh..


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)

like this 


https://imgur.com/jqiCU5z


----------



## Render (Aug 18, 2019)

"only Tanya is left"


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> becuase life.


Life is hard and full of challenges, sometimes it might feel useless but there’s always greener fields on the other side. Just don’t forget that I’m here cheering you on!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Relaxed since I'm finally off from work, but upset since I have to go right back tomorrow (fifth day in a row) and overall depressed since I can't seem to find another job.
> 
> But still okay since I'm no where near as broke as I used to be..So eh..


What do you work with?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Render said:


> "only Tanya is left"


Who’s Tanya :0


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)

https://imgur.com/eCE2j2n


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> https://imgur.com/eCE2j2n


Why are you alone? :c


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Yeah, not many people know about them which is a shame cause they have some great shit


Did you know that Alan Parson was the sound engineer on Dark Side Of The Moon? :3


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why are you alone? :c


not lot furies in new Zealand  


https://imgur.com/VKNSije


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Did you know that Alan Parson was the sound engineer on Dark Side Of The Moon? :3


Actually, this is my favorite track, partly due to the length:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> not lot furies in new Zealand
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/VKNSije


You’re gonna have to befriend the kiwis


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Yeah, he worked on some other good stuff aswell like Atom Heart Mother, The Beatle's Abbey Road, and Al Stewart's Year of the Cat. Was at The Beatle's rooftop concert in person too apparently.


Man that’s crazy, I didn’t know that. I gotta brush up on my Beatles knowledge.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Actually, this is my favorite track, partly due to the length:


Shine On You Crazy Diamond is top tier Pink Floyd stuff, amazing song


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Aug 18, 2019)

*Hakuna Matata*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 18, 2019)

Melancholy.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 18, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Melancholy.


A lot of people here seem to feel melancholic :c


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> You’re gonna have to befriend the kiwis





https://imgur.com/eKekzJQ

challenge accepted


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 18, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> What do you work with?



I'm a "Fine jewelry sales person" - which translates to ringing out nearly Every person with clothes and having 10+ tasks to do along with that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Aug 18, 2019)

Better.  It's cooling off outside.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm doing great


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing great





https://imgur.com/6itxKZj


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> *Hakuna Matata*
> 
> View attachment 68514


so that's how it ends 


https://imgur.com/irA0muI


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> I'm a "Fine jewelry sales person" - which translates to ringing out nearly Every person with clothes and having 10+ tasks to do along with that.


Like one of those people who stop people in the street, trying to get them to buy stuff?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Awesome! c:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Better.  It's cooling off outside.


Cold masterrace


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm doing great


The crying cat says otherwise :c


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


>


Why?


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 19, 2019)

Work sucks, it's stupid hot, I'm exhausted, thank Dog for Johnnie Walker.... AND!... I get to do it all again tomorrow yay steel fabrication!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Furlosifur said:


> Work sucks, it's stupid hot, I'm exhausted, thank Dog for Johnnie Walker.... AND!... I get to do it all again tomorrow yay steel fabrication!


Menial labor is the worst :c


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 19, 2019)

Furlosifur said:


> Work sucks, it's stupid hot, I'm exhausted, thank Dog for Johnnie Walker.... AND!... I get to do it all again tomorrow yay steel fabrication!


I work at Burger King and I’m currently positioned as the fry cook, burger griller and snack packager. It’s a lot of running around and keeping a high tempo and it’s literally impossible to do it all during peak hours :I


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I work at Burger King and I’m currently positioned as the fry cook, burger griller and snack packager. It’s a lot of running around and keeping a high tempo and it’s literally impossible to do it all during peak hours :I


I can't afford to work at that kind of job anymore X.x


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 19, 2019)

Sushimitsu said:


> Everyday Is Saturday For me Haha!
> 
> Until next month...
> 
> ...


College sucks.... The real world sucks big floppy donkey d**k....  DO GOOD!!! APPLY EVERYWHERE!! GET REALLY LUCKY AND HOPE SOME UNQUALIFIED A$$ KISSER HASEN'
T STOLEN YOUR JOB!


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 19, 2019)

Furlosifur said:


> DO GOOD!!! APPLY EVERYWHERE!! GET REALLY LUCKY AND HOPE SOME UNQUALIFIED A$$ KISSER HASEN'
> T STOLEN YOUR JOB!


Whoa, that's literally the year 2019 for me, summed up in one line.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 21, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Like one of those people who stop people in the street, trying to get them to buy stuff?



Nope, I work at a Mall, in a Department store..

Also known as Hell for associates


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 22, 2019)

Content and sleepy.


----------

